# Contractors license crash course



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Test date is 20 Jan. What's the best crash course you've found for California? I've heard alot about the peerless institute and see they offer an online course. Any comments?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Get out of California, the whole state is more screwed up than a soup sandwich.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If you've plumbed anywhere and held any other journeyman license, you'll be fine on the plumbing portion. It's all multiple choice, no iso's, no practical. The part that had me nervous was the law portion. It's half of the test. I have a book and some cd's that you can use if you want. If you pm me your address, I can send them to you. I think I want to keep them just for reference if I ever need some quick legal answers but you're certainly welcome to borrow them. Let me know.








Paul


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Get out of California, the whole state is more screwed up than a soup sandwich.


Agreed. But, it's still a pretty good place to live.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Instead of crash course, how about actually studying? Indiana's test may not be as tough, but I studied for four months. Passed the first time.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Good luck GJ. It's a good feeling to get those test results in the mail. It will seem like nothing in the rearview mirror.

As soon as I leave a testing session, I sit down a write down every question I wasn't positive about. That way you usually know if you passed or not after checking your questionable answers in your reference material.

It was a good gesture of rocksteady to offer the help. That my friends, is the power of the PZ:thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Indiana Plumber said:


> Instead of crash course, how about actually studying? Indiana's test may not be as tough, but I studied for four months. Passed the first time.


I do study but unfortunantly my experience is through the IPC from the military and VA so I'm slightly behind with upc. Only been here since aug and am trying to do the right thing by getting the c36. Everyone I've talked to here in ca have taken the crash course. Just kinda seems like the norm. I really don't want to leave anything to chance.

BTW, I did find a place to take the course through Rocksteady's help. Thanks again


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I do study but unfortunantly my experience is through the IPC from the military and VA so I'm slightly behind with upc. Only been here since aug and am trying to do the right thing by getting the c36. Everyone I've talked to here in ca have taken the crash course. Just kinda seems like the norm. I really don't want to leave anything to chance.
> 
> BTW, I did find a place to take the course through Rocksteady's help. Thanks again



I found that working on my weak areas helped me the most. I spent 80% of my time working on weakness. Good luck, from what everyone is saying CA must suck.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ben,

Good luck with the test, I am sure you will do fine. The plumbing portion will be similar to what you had to do to get your license in Virginia. The Law portion will be a little different but a crash course can help you with that.

Mark


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Indiana Plumber said:


> Instead of crash course, how about actually studying? Indiana's test may not be as tough, but I studied for four months. Passed the first time.



Naw man, be like the one guy in my class that came in drunk to write his IP(journeyman) atleast that way you will have an excuse for failing


----------

